# Meister der Elixiere



## Nergy (12. August 2009)

Huhu liebe Buffies ! 

Also mein Krieger hat Kräuterkunde 450 und Alchemie 342 Als Beruf . 
Nun hab ich letztens in Shattrath beim Lehrer eine Quest gefunden - > Meister der Elixiere 
In der quest soll man 3 verschiedene Sorten ( 5 Stk. jweils )  Tränke kaufe/selbermachen und 10 Stk. Essenz der Unendlichkeit besorgen die jedoch nur im schwarzen Morast droppen. 
Der Krieger ist aber erst nach erscheinen Wotlk getwinkt worden, gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Quest zu umgehen ? Oder ist die Instanz mit lvl 80 alleine machbar ? 

glg


----------



## Th0m45 (12. August 2009)

Umgehen kannst du die Quest wenn du eine andere Spezialisierung nimmst diese später verlernst und Meister der Elixiere wirst. Beim Meister der Transmutation musst du nur 4 x Urmacht abgeben  Allerdings einen Haken hat es, es kostet Gold.150g nach meinem letztem Stand.
Ansonsten ob die Ini mit 80 alleine machbar ist kann ich so nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Cynda (22. August 2009)

Ich hab mit meinem Twink dennoch HDZ1 und 2 gemacht.
Es gibt bei uns in der Gilde immer wieder Twinks, die gerade in diesem lvl Bereich sind und gerne mitgehen, weil es EP's bringt.
2x rein und ich hatte meine essenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waidowai (22. August 2009)

Also habe die Quest auch mit meinem Hunter gemacht,war ganz Nett Hdz1 und 2 mal alleine zu erleben x]


----------



## ricci (26. August 2009)

Nergy schrieb:


> Huhu liebe Buffies !
> 
> Also mein Krieger hat Kräuterkunde 450 und Alchemie 342 Als Beruf .
> Nun hab ich letztens in Shattrath beim Lehrer eine Quest gefunden - > Meister der Elixiere
> ...



heij! du hast einen Krieger? falls es ein Deff Krieger mit relativ (t7) guten eq ist.. kannst du fix alleine in Hdz2 da durch rushen.. mit etwas glück ist auch hero das schaffbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du bist fury oder Ms? kein proplem.. frag irgent einen 70er oder 80er healer der mit dir da 1-2 x fix durchgeht.. gibti ja schließlich genug Leute die da ein klein wenig ruf und gold raushohlen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe habe dir geholfen.. und..
Edit: Die Trashmops droppen zu 10-13% (die elite) die essenzen.. die bosse zu 20% .. 3 Bosse.. wusa xD .. naja hoffe habe geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg der ditt


----------



## Anburak-G (26. August 2009)

@TE

Du kannst die Quest "Teilweise" umgehen...

Du kannst z.B. Trans-Spezie lernen (5 Urmacht, herstellen/kaufen- abgeben) und dann für 180g einfach verlernen und Elixier-Spezi werden.

Hab's so auch gemacht^^


----------



## Fhebral (1. September 2009)

HDZ2 mit meinem Feral Druiden alleine easy machbar ^^


----------

